# Rosedale Doodle



## fizzital (Aug 28, 2012)

After a three hour trip (not counting the 2 hours from York) we arrived home with Tiggy, who was the best wee pup in the car, no problem. First night was fine, went into her crate and curled up on her blanket from Rosedales and that was it till 6.30 in morning when my husband took her out for widdles. Nothing in the crate on the puppy pad! She is just so good and seems to grasp things so quickly! Today she is recognising her name more and we have had no accidents inside. What a girl. Saturday night she cried and barked for a while (heartbraking but we stook to our guns and left her!) Last night she whined a bit so I am hoping tonight she will be ok (optimistic I am!) Saturday she had her second vaccine and a check by the vet, all seems well. The vet gave us 4 weeks puppy insurance so I can look into who we go for. John Lewis seems popular on here so might go with them. Next I am going to look up your comments on food! Here is a photo of her in her makeshift bed looking the bees knees! I found Rosedales very friendly and helpful with our choosing and the set up was very clean and tidy. Didn't know what to expect but we love our Tiggy, she has a great personality and is a well adjusted puppy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh! is she ever cute!!! Congrats! I am glad she is doing so well!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad your journey wasn't too hectic, hope York was fun. Tiggy sounds to be a little Gem and she looks like one too xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh what a little heartbreaker! She is gorgeous and so clever with her toilet training. I hope all is well on the allergy front too. Have fun x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww she is a little sweetie! Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and really suits her name, which is a great name! Hope she continues to be a good girl...which I'm sure she will. x


----------



## mrshoops (Oct 22, 2012)

*Hi my name is Bayley x*

Hi there,

Just wanted to introduce my adorable new puppy to you. Her name is Bayley and she is a gorgeous golden cockapoo. Her mum is a Roan Cocker and her dad is a Toy Poodle.
We collected her a week last Saturday and she is fantastic, we all love her to bits!!
I can't believe she is so good, she is 9 1/2 weeks old and cries at the door for her business. She is so clever but we have put the work in, not really been out since we had her.
She goes in the crate at night (they are a godsend!) and may cry for about 5 minutes and then I'm up at 7am and she goes straight to the door - obviously treats are involved here. Glad we didn't get up with her the first night when she cried for about 30 mins. We were told just to ignore her.

I work from home most days and she is definitely my new companion. She follows me everywhere and we are best pals.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Tiggy is adorable. I'm glad it's all going so well.


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

She's lovely, glad she has settled in well
Andrea


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww she's gorgeous!! Glad she's settling in well


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely girlie - welcome Tiggy, enjoy your new puppy days


----------

